# Funny combo



## Bob is a (Jan 19, 2002)

<---


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Bob is a said:
			
		

> *<--- *




Dude, your a Genuis.
That's awesome.


----------



## Bob is a (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Funny combo*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dude, your a Genuis.
> That's awesome. *




I know I know...

(What do you mean by "irony"?)


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Wow. The amazingly amazing amazingness of this amazes me.

Wow.



It actually is a pretty cool idea . Pity I didn't think it up first.


----------



## Bob is a (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Wow. The amazingly amazing amazingness of this amazes me.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...




I had to do something that would make me remembered by the future generations.

God inspired me.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Bob is a said:
			
		

> *I had to do something that would make me remembered by the future generations.
> 
> God inspired me. *




But won't the mob kill you for revealing your membership and thus creating a weak point for the police and for rival mobs?

Maybe you'll be remembered as the first ENBoards member to "sleep with the fishies"....


----------



## Bob is a (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *But won't the mob kill you for revealing your membership and thus creating a weak point for the police and for rival mobs?
> *




Not if you don't warn them. Thanks.




> *Maybe you'll be remembered as the first ENBoards member to "sleep with the fishies".... *




With the mermaids, you mean, I'm sure.


----------

